# Is anyone following this home-schooling DFS case?



## Pergamum (Jan 23, 2011)

Is anyone following this case of the DFS taking away this family's kids? I'd like to know more and how the case turns out.

Father: 'My children are being held hostage'


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jan 23, 2011)

*sigh*

I only see cases like this getting more and more common.


----------



## he beholds (Jan 23, 2011)

no me gusta.


----------



## fishingpipe (Jan 23, 2011)

Major bummer. I wonder if there is more than meets the eye here? HSLDA is representing the family, which is a good thing. What a nightmare for those poor kids. 

We're starting foster care training in a couple of weeks, and stories like this creep me out a bit. We believe every kid deserves a solid Christian home. I hope the NC DSS folks here are OK with that. From what I have read in their literature they seem to like religious families and encourage that aspect of it.


----------



## Edward (Jan 23, 2011)

I always approach World Net Daily stories with caution.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, I also don't trust Worldnet or Newsmax or some other news sources. I also wondered if there was another angle to this story.


----------



## Andres (Jan 23, 2011)

what was it about this family specifically that got their children taken away? I mean surely thousands of other Christian parents homeschool their foster children. Is it just something specific to New Jersey?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 23, 2011)

WND is the only source I can find for this story, which makes me a little suspect. I don't see it listed in the HSLDA's active cases on their website.


----------



## Andres (Jan 23, 2011)

Scottish Lass said:


> WND is the only source I can find for this story, which makes me a little suspect. I don't see it listed in the HSLDA's active cases on their website.


 
Good work there Mrs. Phillips.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 23, 2011)

Andres said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > WND is the only source I can find for this story, which makes me a little suspect. I don't see it listed in the HSLDA's active cases on their website.
> ...


 
Doesn't mean it's not legitimate; I pray it's not, however. It may not be on HSLDA's list because it seems to be more about alleged abuse rather than homeschooling, at this point.


----------



## Skyler (Jan 23, 2011)

It is a little bizarre that absolutely nothing but the WND article turns up. You'd think there would at least be court records _somewhere_. I don't have time to poke around further right now.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 24, 2011)

This Google search seems to have picked up quite a bit on the case: Major John & Carolyn Jackson homeschoolers - Google Search


----------



## Skyler (Jan 24, 2011)

90% of the Google search results are reprints of the WND article.

Incidentally, WND claims that the court issued a gag order to prevent the Jacksons from talking to the media about the case: Judge slams gag order on N.J. custody case

There is one other article out there that I can find that's not from WND. It's on Tea Party Daily News: Tea Party Daily News - News Paper Website

I can't vouch for the reputability of TPDN.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 24, 2011)

It is a real case. I don't know if HSLDA is primary counsel or not. If they are just know that HSLDA often, and wisely so, does not put all active cases on its website.


----------



## smhbbag (Jan 24, 2011)

It's almost inconsequential whether this particular story is true in the big scheme.

The larger point is that the story is believable at all. It is consistent with what we have seen and know of the system.

Many of us are skeptical, but none of us thought "that's impossible."

We should be able to think that.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks, Lawrence (the anonymous thumbs up just wasn't enough for me).


----------

